# Male Maltese available in Chicago area



## Noah (Jan 6, 2012)

I thought my daughter was going to adopt "Romeo" but she has recently had back problems and now is not the time for her to be taking on anything more. So he is available for adoption. 

He is a 3 year old male, very sweet, loving, and playful. There is still a lot of "puppy" left in him. He can be a bit shy with strangers, but is great with everyone and also is fine with other dogs and cats. He does bark at the door, but quiets quickly and probably would get much better with some training. He is 8 pounds and would do best with someone that likes to be active and can spend time with him. I think he would become extremely attached to his owner.

Please email me here or justlivinlife71 at yahoo if interested. I will post some pictures tonight.

Thank you.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Who has Romeo now? Sorry it didn't work out for your daughter!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Are you giving him away or is there a fee?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

This post might be in violation of SM rules (no live animal sales even if you aren't charging anything) so don't take it personally if it is deleted. I sure hope you find a great home for Romeo, sounds like he deserves one!


----------



## Noah (Jan 6, 2012)

I don't think I am violating any rules. I read the rules before making the post. He is not for sale. I am just trying to find him the home that he deserves.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Noah said:


> I don't think I am violating any rules. I read the rules before making the post. He is not for sale. I am just trying to find him the home that he deserves.


Have you considered a rescue group like Northcentral Maltese? They have the resources to make sure he gets a wonderful home.


----------



## Noah (Jan 6, 2012)

Ladysmom said:


> Have you considered a rescue group like Northcentral Maltese? They have the resources to make sure he gets a wonderful home.


Right now, I don't see the need or feel it would be right to put a drain on a rescue's funds. I made a promise to these 2 little ones when I picked them up. I don't know, maybe it's hard for people to understand why I do what I do, but to me, it's crystal clear.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Noah said:


> Right now, I don't see the need or feel it would be right to put a drain on a rescue's funds. I made a promise to these 2 little ones when I picked them up. I don't know, maybe it's hard for people to understand why I do what I do, but to me, it's crystal clear.


I guess I am a little confused about what you do. So you take dogs that need a home then try to place them yourself?

The reason why I suggested a legitimate rescue like Northcentral is that they have each dog thoroughly vetted and take care of any medical needs plus the dogs are in foster care and carefully evaluated so they can be placed in the perfect home for them. 

The danger in taking pets to try to place them yourself is that without the resources a real rescue has, you may unknowingly be passing a health or behavioral problem onto a new owner. If a new owner is unprepared to deal with unexpected vet bills or behavior issues, the dog could be dumped again.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Noah said:


> Right now, I don't see the need or feel it would be right to put a drain on a rescue's funds. *I made a promise to these 2 little ones when I picked them up.* I don't know, maybe it's hard for people to understand why I do what I do, but to me, it's crystal clear.


 
I have taken many dogs, on my own. I could afford it, and also had a network of friends/rescues/fosters in line, to place in the perfect home, with a legally binding contract. I also have much experience with dogs, and fostering (been doing it for the better part of my life). 

Many of my fosters, whether through me, AMA, NMR, or a Local Rescue, needed help beyond belief (behavior and health). With these special ones, we keep them as "permanent" fosters. They are not up for adoption, and stay with me. 

I'm with Marj. Do you have a contract in place? I don't like the "email me at Yahoo if you are interested". I would rather you have a legal application to fill out. Perhaps you do, and I hope so. :thumbsup:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Ladysmom said:


> I guess I am a little confused about what you do. So you take dogs that need a home then try to place them yourself?
> 
> The reason why I suggested a legitimate rescue like Northcentral is that they have each dog thoroughly vetted and take care of any medical needs plus the dogs are in foster care and carefully evaluated so they can be placed in the perfect home for them.
> 
> The danger in taking pets to try to place them yourself is that without the resources a real rescue has, you may unknowingly be passing a health or behavioral problem onto a new owner. If a new owner is unprepared to deal with unexpected vet bills or behavior issues, the dog could be dumped again.


Absolutely Marj!! If people are going to take in dogs and find them a home they have to be 100% sure that will take the dog back in 5 years and be fully responsible including medically responsible for them should the owner not want them anymore. A rescue will always take the dog back no matter what the time frame is. 

Mary, if you take in dogs and have them medically vetted (spayed/neutered/vaccines) and you are willing to be 100% medically responsible and take the dog back at any time then that is wonderful.  

The main thing everyone wants to prevent is a dog being re-dumped.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

lmillette said:


> *The main thing everyone wants to prevent is a dog being re-dumped*.


YUP!! :thumbsup:

Good Post. You, and Marj. :grouphug:

Just thinking about the doggies, and would like more information.


----------



## Noah (Jan 6, 2012)

lmillette said:


> Absolutely Marj!! If people are going to take in dogs and find them a home they have to be 100% sure that will take the dog back in 5 years and be fully responsible including medically responsible for them should the owner not want them anymore. A rescue will always take the dog back no matter what the time frame is.
> 
> Mary, if you take in dogs and have them medically vetted (spayed/neutered/vaccines) and you are willing to be 100% medically responsible and take the dog back at any time then that is wonderful.
> 
> The main thing everyone wants to prevent is a dog being re-dumped.


Yes, this is correct. They are vetted, get all their shots and neutered/spayed. I would never adopt a dog out that wasn't. And yes, I will take them back at anytime. I do not have a legally binding contract that they will return the dog to me, because I feel that a responsible owner will return the dog to me and an irresponsible owner will do what they want and there is no way to control that unfortunately even with a contract. The rescues can't control that either. You can take all the steps to check out an adopter and sometimes things just happen.

I am somewhat of a newbie on this board and I apologize if this is an inappropriate post, but my intentions are pure. I only want the best for the pups. I don't keep healthy dogs, because I want to help the ones that really need me. I adopted a Greyhound with cancer because I knew the chance of a forever home for him would be slim. He lived with me for 8 wonderful months. This is why I wanted to adopt "Baby" before I started to think that rescue was a scam. 

It just fulfills a hole within me which I am sure has something to do with my past. Well, this is starting to get long. If this thread needs to be deleted, that's fine. I know there is a home for him that is meant to be.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

From your earlier thread about the two dogs, it sure sounded like they needed help and that you wanted to do the right thing as far as finding a good new home for each, even if it took years.  

If you're not in a hurry to get him out of your home, then you can probably get some good suggestions of what to ask of a potential adopter and get a sample application and contract. 

I did occasional independent rescue and adoption over the years, but that was before the economy tanked, so finding them homes was probably easier then. And I did end up keeping quite a few myself, when health problems showed up quickly that nobody else wanted to deal with (for example, epilepsy in one, significant heart murmur in another).

I have a very long application form, and I had people respond to me by email and fill out the application, and it was amazing how much information people revealed that I considered very negative and they apparently were too, ummm, clueless to see that way. (For example, somebody planned to leave a senior but perfectly housebroken little dog outside on the porch.) I can send you the form if you like. 

I'd agree with the others who say to be sure the dog is healthy _and neutered _before he leaves your home. Think hard in advance about criteria for an adopter. Do a home check to meet the people as well as check the fence and have an "excuse" ready about why you can't say yes or no on the spot. 

Microchip the dog and keep the microchip in your name! I think someone on Spoiled Maltese said that was how a dog got back to their rescue after the adopter dumped it.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

mss said:


> From your earlier thread about the two dogs, it sure sounded like they needed help and that you wanted to do the right thing as far as finding a good new home for each, even if it took years.
> 
> If you're not in a hurry to get him out of your home, then you can probably get some good suggestions of what to ask of a potential adopter and get a sample application and contract.
> 
> ...


Great advice Margaret!! :thumbsup: The microchip advice is a fabulous idea!! The only concern is, if the new owner brings them to a vet and they scan the chip I believe they can update the information for the chip to the new owner, but I could be wrong. And maybe they leave a rescue's contact in there as a safety net.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Noah said:


> Yes, this is correct. They are vetted, get all their shots and neutered/spayed. I would never adopt a dog out that wasn't. And yes, I will take them back at anytime. I do not have a legally binding contract that they will return the dog to me, because I feel that a responsible owner will return the dog to me and an irresponsible owner will do what they want and there is no way to control that unfortunately even with a contract. The rescues can't control that either. You can take all the steps to check out an adopter and sometimes things just happen.
> 
> I am somewhat of a newbie on this board and I apologize if this is an inappropriate post, but my intentions are pure. I only want the best for the pups. I don't keep healthy dogs, because I want to help the ones that really need me. I adopted a Greyhound with cancer because I knew the chance of a forever home for him would be slim. He lived with me for 8 wonderful months. This is why I wanted to adopt "Baby" before I started to think that rescue was a scam.
> 
> It just fulfills a hole within me which I am sure has something to do with my past. Well, this is starting to get long. If this thread needs to be deleted, that's fine. I know there is a home for him that is meant to be.


Mary, you have a good heart and no doubts that! Everyone is looking out for the sweet pup who needs to find his forever home. There is definitely wonderful advice here to help aid in this process.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

3Maltmom said:


> YUP!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Good Post. You, and Marj. :grouphug:
> 
> Just thinking about the doggies, and would like more information.


Thanks Deb! Always looking out for the doggies!!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

About the microchip--if you make it part of the agreement that the microchip stays in your name, as the primary contact/person in control of the account, the adopter will have a hard time changing it. I'm having trouble with the Home Again microchip service, though, because there can only be one set of contacts per email address, except for veterinarian. So the recent adopter of a dog is listed as the veterinarian contact. I don't think there was the same problem for AVID.

And that reminds me why it is important to have a contract. It protects you as well as the dog. I don't have the time right now to go into the details, but I would urge the original poster not to let someone take the dog without a pretty detailed contract.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

lmillette said:


> Great advice Margaret!! :thumbsup: The microchip advice is a fabulous idea!! The only concern is, if the new owner brings them to a vet and they scan the chip I believe they can update the information for the chip to the new owner, but I could be wrong. And maybe they leave a rescue's contact in there as a safety net.


No, the vet can't update the microchip. You have to do that through the company that provides the chip (like Home Again, etc). And I am pretty sure that once a chip is registered, the only person who can change the contact info is the one who registered the chip. Or it would be really difficult.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Noah said:


> Right now, I don't see the need or feel it would be right to put a drain on a rescue's funds. I made a promise to these 2 little ones when I picked them up. I don't know, maybe it's hard for people to understand why I do what I do, but to me, it's crystal clear.


I don't question you at all. I used to rescue dogs from the shelter or street and re-home them myself. I have never gotten one call from a microchip on one of them that ended back up at the shelter or on the streets--which is more than I can say for the rescue group I foster for, unfortunately.



mss said:


> I have a very long application form, and I had people respond to me by email and fill out the application, and it was amazing how much information people revealed that I considered very negative and they apparently were too, ummm, clueless to see that way. (For example, somebody planned to leave a senior but perfectly housebroken little dog outside on the porch.) I can send you the form if you like.
> 
> Microchip the dog and keep the microchip in your name! I think someone on Spoiled Maltese said that was how a dog got back to their rescue after the adopter dumped it.


You're so right--I can tell pretty much immediately from an email if a person is remotely suitable or not. Then the questionairre does the rest.

That was me whose foster dog Bear got sent back to the rescue by way of the microchip. If someone is a bad adoptee, they won't even think to change the microhip info and they won't want to pay the fees to do so.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Noah said:


> *because I feel that a responsible owner will return the dog to me and an irresponsible owner will do what they want and there is no way to control that unfortunately even with a contract. The rescues can't control that either. You can take all the steps to check out an adopter and sometimes things just happen.*


At times this is true, but I must say, I've been on the front porch of many irresponible owners. I've sat outside, with original contract in hand, the state of the dog went without saying, and the adopter a nut case. After the dog was not surrendered back to me, I called the police. Without the contract, the dog would not stand a chance.

Nothing is perfect in this world. We all do what we can. We do need legal contracts, to protect the dogs, and get them back.

You would be amazed at the "so called" good applicants, who are "not so good". 

I had one great gal, well, appeared to be, fill out an amazing application. I did a home visit, just to find a filthy home with a mirror, blade, and cocaine in the bathroom. 

My foster, she was wanting to adopt, needed meds three-times daily. She was a senior, and had been abused with her previous owners. Of course this gal was turned down. I have nightmare stories I could tell you. 

This is rare, but it does happen. We must have legal recourse to keep our promises to these precious souls.


----------



## Noah (Jan 6, 2012)

3Maltmom said:


> At times this is true, but I must say, I've been on the front porch of many irresponible owners. I've sat outside, with original contract in hand, the state of the dog went without saying, and the adopter a nut case. After the dog was not surrendered back to me, I called the police. Without the contract, the dog would not stand a chance.
> 
> Nothing is perfect in this world. We all do what we can. We do need legal contracts, to protect the dogs, and get them back.
> 
> ...


I would say you got very lucky if the police helped you at all. It's a civil contract and it's not their job to enforce it and they don't have the power to. Civil contracts can only be enforced in court.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

StevieB said:


> No, the vet can't update the microchip. You have to do that through the company that provides the chip (like Home Again, etc). And I am pretty sure that once a chip is registered, the only person who can change the contact info is the one who registered the chip. Or it would be really difficult.





zooeysmom said:


> I don't question you at all. I used to rescue dogs from the shelter or street and re-home them myself. I have never gotten one call from a microchip on one of them that ended back up at the shelter or on the streets--which is more than I can say for the rescue group I foster for, unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that is great to know about the microchip! 

Elizabeth, that is awful that some dogs have been re-dumped. That is what everyone is trying to prevent. It's very unfortunate!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Noah said:


> I would say you got very lucky if the police helped you at all. It's a civil contract and it's not their job to enforce it and they don't have the power to. Civil contracts can only be enforced in court.


You bet they helped me, a few times. Whether it be through intimidation, fear of being busted through drug deals, fear of being busted for dog fighting, or just not wanting a scene at their home. With contract in hand, I had something to show the officer involved. My contracts state, and are_ signed by the the adopter, that we have the right to pick up the dog for good reason. The dog must be surrendered back to us. _


----------



## Anndddjela (Aug 29, 2012)

Noah said:


> I thought my daughter was going to adopt "Romeo" but she has recently had back problems and now is not the time for her to be taking on anything more. So he is available for adoption.
> 
> He is a 3 year old male, very sweet, loving, and playful. There is still a lot of "puppy" left in him. He can be a bit shy with strangers, but is great with everyone and also is fine with other dogs and cats. He does bark at the door, but quiets quickly and probably would get much better with some training. He is 8 pounds and would do best with someone that likes to be active and can spend time with him. I think he would become extremely attached to his owner.
> 
> ...




Hi I am very interested in the white Maltese boy, is he still available? We had a boy and girl Maltese both 4 years old and the boy passed away earlier today. The girl is looking for a friend to play with and he is around the same age as the girl. If you could contact me back ASAP I'd appreciate it. it's better to reach me at [email protected]

-thanks 
andjela


----------



## MaxisMommie (Jul 30, 2012)

Wow, so funny stumbled upon this post because this was my Mom's post about "Maxi", I did end up taking him as a lot of you on here already know me. He is no longer available. Also, I wanted to add that my Mom's post meant no harm, she is a genuine person and always gets the dogs that she brings in fully vetted.


----------

